# Need to put a dip in the S and R lines. Need air trap/vent?



## tractorfarmer (Jan 4, 2012)

Old house with oil furnace and water radiators. All the pipe work was done very well with every pipe slightly angled up towards the radiators to allow air to be released through each radiator. There is also a air trap/vent/expansion tank by the boiler. We had a steel beam installed and need to put a 1 foot dip in the supply and return lines going to 2 readiators. Is an air trap and air vent needed since those high spots can trap air? A big problem is the pipes are only a few inches from the floor boards, so there isn't much space. The guy doing the work seems to know how to do pipe work, but kind of shrugged when I asked about putting in a vent. He said something like, "I can put one in if you want." From what I have been reading, an air bubble in the system will make those radiators not function. Will the circulator just force the air through, or will the radiators on that branch not work if air is trapped there?

I am in a bind since the plumber is working with the contractor of the renovation, so the plumber is really working for him and I am not the customer (even though I am paying both of them).

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Take a reading comprehension course.

Immediately go to www.diychatroom.com for DIY help.

This forum is for plumbing professionals ONLY.

You can see that in the top right corner of EVERY page. Dummy.........


----------

